# Anyone order from Fasttech?



## kuksul08 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm trying to source XM-L2 Neutral white ~4000K and Warm white ~3000K LEDs on 20mm star boards. Stumbled on Fasttech: http://www.fasttech.com/products/1609/10003889/1425000

They have a few different bin options and prices well below any US supplier. Has anyone used them that can verify their quality before I order?

edit: I notice that they advertise T6-4C bin for these Neutral whites. According to Cree's binning and labeling sheet, that is 4500K and they only go up to T5. Is T6 actually available?


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (Nov 14, 2013)

Well I've used them a few times and know a lot of people use them and swear by them, but I haven't gotten into tints enough to be able to tell whether what you get is what's advertised. They _are_ one of the few that actually specify bins, so you'd _assume_ that's based on the supplies they are getting; being specific will attract a closer inspection by those wanting specific things, so you'd _imagine_ they'd be picked up if they were not supplying the right part.

Put it this way, I personally would definitely buy from them, they are one of the first places I look nowadays, but I don't have enough cross-section of tints to be able to compare what I get, and I'm currently not overly fussy if it's off by a sector or two; warm vs neutral vs cool is OK for me, general tint area better/nicer, specific tint I probably couldn't tell unless side-by-side.


----------



## m4a1usr (Nov 14, 2013)

I use them all the time for parts and other than one terribly long "lost in the mail" incident I have no complaints. FT is much better priced than DealExtreme FWIW.


----------



## poolman966554 (Nov 14, 2013)

m4a1usr said:


> I use them all the time for parts and other than one terribly long "lost in the mail" incident I have no complaints. FT is much better priced than DealExtreme FWIW.



I haven't had any shipment issues with them, otherwise i fully agree.


----------



## kuksul08 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah, I would assume I am getting a specific bin because they are specifying the exact bin and color temperature rather than just saying "T3" or "T4" which doesn't really tell you anything.

I'll give them a try. The reason I ask is I will be ordering about 30 XM-L2's and obviously want them to be correct.


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 14, 2013)

+1 for Fasttech. 
So far no missing or delayed shipment for me, & I've bought over $1000 from them alrdy! Haha.. 

And I've bought over 10 + emitters of various bin. So far, i did comparison with photos online & all are pretty accurate 

- JonK


----------



## kuksul08 (Nov 14, 2013)

DellSuperman said:


> +1 for Fasttech.
> So far no missing or delayed shipment for me, & *I've bought over $1000 from them alrdy!* Haha..
> 
> And I've bought over 10 + emitters of various bin. So far, i did comparison with photos online & all are pretty accurate
> ...



Uh oh I think we need to have a talk about our little addiction 

I've spent thousand(s) on LED related projects. Yikes!

k Thanks everyone this looks like a no-brainer. $4 top shelf LEDs already on a board!


----------



## Olympus620 (Nov 14, 2013)

kuksul08 said:


> I'm trying to source XM-L2 Neutral white ~4000K and Warm white ~3000K LEDs on 20mm star boards. Stumbled on Fasttech: http://www.fasttech.com/products/1609/10003889/1425000
> 
> They have a few different bin options and prices well below any US supplier. Has anyone used them that can verify their quality before I order?
> 
> edit: I notice that they advertise T6-4C bin for these Neutral whites. According to Cree's binning and labeling sheet, that is 4500K and they only go up to T5. Is T6 actually available?



I recieved an email yesterday explaining my order was split in two because FT didn't have the Cree XM-L U3-1C 6500-7000K in stock. When I ordered it was in stock so this could be looked at two ways. They are going to pay for additional shipping to ensure I atleast get a partial order or they should have never sold me something that was not listed as out of stock. Otherwise my other 3 orders from FT went well. They were recently slammed by the chinese postal service delays every flashlight\battery supplier was.


----------



## shortstack (Nov 15, 2013)

I have ordered quite a few times from them. LEDS (cree and non cree) audio cords, drivers, ect. I like them best out of all the "ship directly from china places (dx, manafont, kd, and cnq)" I did have a problem with one of the drivers and they shipped me a new one.


----------



## buds224 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ordered several times from them, no issues.


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (Nov 15, 2013)

shortstack said:


> "ship directly from china places (dx, manafont, kd, and cnq)"


Who's CNQ? Google didn't turn up anything at all
I'll also add banggood to that list, there's also dinodirect but they're a little on the dodgy side and usually more expensive


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Nov 15, 2013)

CN quality goods?


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (Nov 15, 2013)

hellokitty[hk] said:


> CN quality goods?


Cool, hadn't heard of them before, another one to add to the list.
[EDIT] Actually the site's not very user friendly at all, and looks like they charge shipping but have no quick way of checking shipping costs on an item? Think I'll give them a miss.


----------



## jason 77 (Nov 15, 2013)

RoGuE_StreaK said:


> I haven't gotten into tints enough to be able to tell whether what you get is what's advertised. They _are_ one of the few that actually specify bins, so you'd _assume_ that's based on the supplies they are getting



Same here.... plus they have a nice selection of cheap nicely made flashlight "hosts" to choose from and I have never had any shipping or order problems.


----------



## sween1911 (Dec 5, 2013)

I've only ordered from them once for a driver module fot an SST-50. It was only 3 modes when they said 4 or 5, but other than that it was pretty painless.


----------



## OttaMattaPia (Feb 19, 2017)

Old thread......has anyone ordered from this company LATELY?


----------



## GunnarGG (May 2, 2017)

Bumping this thread.
Was a year or more since I bought from them last time.
No problem then.

How is it now?


----------



## emu124 (May 2, 2017)

My last order from March this year arrived safe and sound, so still everything ok with Fasttech :thumbsup:


----------



## GunnarGG (May 5, 2017)

I just remembered that I ordered from them last october.
Worked pretty well but was some delay until they actually shipped the lights.

Ordered a couple of nitecore lights from them, we'll see how that works out, my first nitecore.


----------



## znomit (May 7, 2017)

Ordered a bunch of stuff from them. Only real gripe is they keep sending me spam even though I've told them not to in my account settings.


----------



## adnj (May 7, 2017)

I ordered from them. I asked that everything be shipped in one box. They agreed and shipped two boxes. Otherwise, it was business as usual: about three weeks to the US and a while to clear NY customs.


----------

